# hdtv question?



## hvyres (Oct 25, 2006)

i hope its ok to ask this here , but i was just wondering what name brand of tv"s does everyone have im in the market for a new one ...

thanks


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

get a plasma! prices are very good right now, either a 720 or 1080p.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a Vizio 42" plasma. I've not tried other brands, but Vizio has really impressed me. I use their soundbar as well. I'd go with Vizio. Great prices and great quality.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I would try to stick to the bigger name brands. Sony, samsung, vizio, etc.

Make sure to read independent reviews since a lot of specs published by the manufacturers are meaningless.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Pioneer plasma


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Panasonic Plasma


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

barryb said:


> Pioneer plasma


That might be a consideration if Pioneer hadn't decided to leave the plasma market.

Reportedly they were only going to make 3,000 units this year and that would be the end of the line. The offering prices are going through the roof.


----------



## AZsatTech (Oct 14, 2009)

I prefer the Sharp E77 series. We use them in sports bars and homes. Great quality 1080 LCD, lots of inputs, sleek outer case. Samsung and Sony make a nice LCD also, stay away from Wallmart.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I picked up one of the Panasonic S1 plasmas a few months back, and 2 other friends also bought them, excellent PQ at an affordable price. The G10 is slightly better but you pay a premium for them over the S1 models. I believe they range in size from 37 or so all the way up to 55.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For those recommending Plasma, doesn't that really depend on the environment? If you have a room that is dark, basement etc. they are great. But if it's a TV in a family room with windows, LCD is probably a better choice, right?


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Panasonic Plasma - the PQ is excellent and true HD looks wonderful! I won't even mention the GREAT PQ with blu-ray - oops, I just did!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> For those recommending Plasma, doesn't that really depend on the environment? If you have a room that is dark, basement etc. they are great. But if it's a TV in a family room with windows, LCD is probably a better choice, right?


True. Also, if you intend to use the TV as a computer and/or video game display, LCD is also usually the better choice.

Plasmas, in the right room, can be unbeatable for movies and TV, but IMO you need to get a higher-end model. The lower-end models still tend to be 1366x768 native resolution instead of 1920x1080, and usually don't support 1080/24p properly. These features are much more common in mid-priced LCDs than in mid-priced plasmas.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> For those recommending Plasma, doesn't that really depend on the environment? If you have a room that is dark, basement etc. they are great. But if it's a TV in a family room with windows, LCD is probably a better choice, right?


Environment is definitely a consideration but with the new Pannys they have gone to a single piece of glass on the front versus two and that reduces glare, plus they have increased the maximum brightness outputs to equal most LCDs.

Other than in some of the most extreme situations I always recommend plasma, but there are exceptions.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sharp LCD for me.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> Environment is definitely a consideration but with the new Pannys they have gone to a single piece of glass on the front versus two and that reduces glare, plus they have increased the maximum brightness outputs to equal most LCDs.
> 
> Other than in some of the most extreme situations I always recommend plasma, but there are exceptions.


I would always recommend plasma over LCD, especially the newer Panasonics with the matte-finish anti glare screens. That pretty much solves any issues with room lighting as compared to LCD.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Depends on what you want and $ price...

Happy w/ a 32" Toshiba lcd that is 1080p and has 3 hdmi and the other conections too, pci... hook ups.

~ $400


----------



## hvyres (Oct 25, 2006)

ok, got a vizio 47"LCD 1080p.120hz.....great tv ...much better then my sanyo (that i took back ..love walmart),blu-ray is great on it.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Excellent! Enjoy your new set!


----------

